# Carbon Fiber Interior Wrap?



## jimmyjames72 (Jan 24, 2014)

anyone ever wrap their wood grain interior on their BMW with this carbon fiber wrap? im thinking of doing it on y 540 I .....I also want to put some tint or something on my tail lights? any suggestions..


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

i did the CF wrap over the woodgrain in my E90. Its pretty easy to do and looked very good after it was done. It lasted the 3 years i had the car.

The trick is to not cut the edges to short. You want to be able to wrap a good 3/4" around the back of the piece to prevent it from lifting. Also make sure you clean everything really well with Mineral Spirits before spraying the glue.


----------



## bionicdad (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi Jimmy ive been putting this off for ages in my scruffy 2000 318i however great tutorial here which I'm going to work from

http://www.e46zone.com/forum/topic/14959-carbon-fibre-wrap-interior-trims/

Let me know how it goes

Bionicdad


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks real slick


----------

